# Quiero estudiar mecatronica.



## luiisxD (Ago 26, 2011)

Buenas tarde, hi*c*e este tema esperando me ayuden para empezar a adquirir herramientas basicas para estudios de mecatronica.

todavia me falta un año y un examen jeje para ver si me quedo en mecatronica, pero quiero empezar a cambiar mis cosas por herramienta que despues voy a ocupar, para no sentir tan pesado cuando me las pidan.

Bueno a lo que voy es que me ilustren en que es lo basico que ocupare, ya que aunque me encanta la electronica no e tenido mucho acercamiento a ella solo desarmo mis cosas para verlas   y soldo cualqu*i*er cable posible .

Por el momento solo cueto con una estacion weller tc201 pero no tengo el cautin , igual se me pueden de*c*sir si vale la pena buscar su cautin o mejor intentar venderla y comprarme otro con temperatura ajustable ya que esta no se ajusta solo es de 60w.

si me pueden decir que aparato y en que marcas me recomiendan me encantaria para no estar tan perdido.


saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------

